# UTAH Jazz Watch



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Utah is at the moment 0.5 games ahead.
This is the Utah schedule

Mon 9 at Golden State 10:30 PM
Wed 11 Denver 9:00 PM
Fri 13 at Dallas 8:30 PM
Sat 14 Phoenix 9:00 PM
Mon 16 Portland 9:00
*Wed 18 Houston 9:00 PM *


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

GSW are going really well I think they are a good chance to topple the Jazz.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We must take advantage of those DAL PHX games.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

After our win and Jazz loss tonight we are officially 1/2 game ahead of them, finally!!! Jazz have now loss 4 straight and things aren't looking better for them with Dal/Den/Phx coming up... but it is possible that Dal and Phx may rest starters for the games. 

On a side note, we are 1 win away from 50 for the season!!


----------



## Mr.Prince (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok this is probably something I usually now an dhsould know as a well informed nba fan, but for some reason I'm kinda puzzled why Houston is in front of Utah in the seeding. Aren't you guaranteed a top 4 seed automatically if you win your division? Like Miami is in 4th seed in the East ahead of Cleveland even though their record is worse. So how come the Rockets are in 4th seed even though Utah is winning their division?

btw.: cheers to Houston gaining homecourt advantage for now, I'm a big Rockets fan and just as happy as all of you, let's hope formore good to come.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Mr.Prince said:


> Ok this is probably something I usually now an dhsould know as a well informed nba fan, but for some reason I'm kinda puzzled why Houston is in front of Utah in the seeding. Aren't you guaranteed a top 4 seed automatically if you win your division? Like Miami is in 4th seed in the East ahead of Cleveland even though their record is worse. So how come the Rockets are in 4th seed even though Utah is winning their division?
> 
> btw.: cheers to Houston gaining homecourt advantage for now, I'm a big Rockets fan and just as happy as all of you, let's hope formore good to come.


Jazz are seeded 4th but we have home court advantage. 
So people just say we are 4th. Because its pretty much the same as being fourth.


----------



## Mr.Prince (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah but the weird thing is that in the NBA standings they even have Houston on the foruth, whereas in the East they don't have the better record visually seeded higher, know what I mean? Because I know that the team with the better record gets homecourt advantage, it's just confused me that NBA.com visually ahs Utah on 5th seed, even though they should get 4th.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Looking at our last 4 and their last five it should play out this way:

Houston:
Portland - W
NO Hornets - W (Hate this team. They have our number.)
Phoenix - L
Utah - W

Rockets 52-30

Utah:
Denver - L
Dallas - L
Phoenix - L
Portland - W
Houston - L

Jazz 51-31

If the rockets can take care of business and win 3 of the last 4 then we should be in good shape. If Utah wins any of the first three games they play then it will probably come down to that final game to determine who gets home court in the first round.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Looking at our last 4 and their last five it should play out this way:
> 
> Houston:
> Portland - W
> ...



no better way to end the season by then these nice exciting games that mean something LETS GO ROCKETS!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Looking at our last 4 and their last five it should play out this way:
> 
> Houston:
> Portland - W
> ...


The Jazz are 48-29 right now if they go as you say they will they will be 49-33.
PS they should beat Denver no idea how they beat us then went on a 4 game losing streak especially with their top players in the side.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

^They lost today!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

melo w/ a supid offensive foul


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Denver's been ballin', I wouldn't want to face them in the first round.

Looks like Jazz continues their losing ways. Honestly, I like the Jazz, and have overachieved beyond everyone's expectations this season. But I think they are getting a bit exposed now, their team really is not that deep and not very experienced either.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

^^Not fearing going into their building @ all, Rockets should go for blood from jump & never let up. Yeah, but these are the Rockets...who knows?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Utah lost, and we are whoopin. looks like 1.5 up baby!

Utah's schedule reallllllllly sucks though. They got some nasty games coming up...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

@ Mavs? that should be a loss, right?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Utah lost, and we are whoopin. looks like 1.5 up baby!
> 
> Utah's schedule reallllllllly sucks though. They got some nasty games coming up...


Well Dallas is resting Dirk already, and who knows when the Suns will rest their guys as well... this is in our hands, we gotta keep winning


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

woo happy days if we keep up this form we will be lookin great for the playoffs:yay:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GO NUGGETS !!!! Can't wait to see you guys beat them in the playoffs.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you DEN, for beating them! 7 game win streak! Noice!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, so mathematically, How many games do we have to win and Utah lose for us to clinch without having the Utah game matter? I'm not good at this math stuff...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ok, so mathematically, How many games do we have to win and Utah lose for us to clinch without having the Utah game matter? I'm not good at this math stuff...


Umm Jazz have to lose one extra game to us for the last round not to count. Which is a strong possibility considering they have to play Mavs and Suns.

(ie if we lose 2 of our remaining games Jazz must lose 3.)


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

you got home court

Rockets: 2-1

Jazz: 3-1

Rockets 1-2

Jazz 2-2


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

hroz said:


> Umm Jazz have to lose one extra game to us for the last round not to count. Which is a strong possibility considering they have to play Mavs and Suns.
> 
> (ie if we lose 2 of our remaining games Jazz must lose 3.)


No, if both lose 2, rockets get home court.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> No, if both lose 2, rockets get home court.


Wrong if we are only up by one game going into the Jazz game then the last game counts and if the Jazz beat us they get home court advantage. (They have the split)(remember at the end of the season there will be no half game leads. as we will all have played the same amount of games, just as with a game to go there will be no half game lead as we would have played the same amount of games)

Jazz are 48-30 (with 3 games to go till the last round)
Rockets are 50-29 (with 2 games to go till the last round)

If Jazz lose all three we get homecourt.
If Jazz lose two we must only lose one.
If Jazz lose none then the last game matters.(unless we lose both games then they get home court)


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

I feel Mavs will help Jazz through...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Utah lost to Denver. We won against the Blazers(finally)


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Jazz will beat Mavs. Mavs are resting all their starters. Home court is by NO means secure for us.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Suns need to defeat jazz and more to secure the homecourt.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone watching the Jazz game today?

There are some tough games. 

We both have to face the Suns & we got our nemesis the Hornets.
I think Jazz wil beat the understrength Mavs and get some confidence from that.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, Dallas did us a huge favor tonight...gotta tip my hat to them! :none:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

DAMN when I saw Dirk and JHoward out there I was really looking forward to a possible loss for the Jazz. But then they rest those two in the 4th Q.................

Oh well we just gotta make sure we win our games.
We are 0-3 against both the Suns and Hornets need to get wins there.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i have a new found hatred for the mavs but the rox destiny is in their own hands so they just have to keep winning and its unlikely that the suns will rest their starters due to D'Antoni's tight rotation so hopefully thats an L for the jazz


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> its unlikely that the suns will rest their starters due to D'Antoni's tight rotation so hopefully thats an L for the jazz


or due to the fact that the Suns don't want to risk losing homecourt advantage to the Spurs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay Utah are now 26 points behind with 5mins to go in the 4th against the Suns its over.
WOW Suns look scary cant wait to face them in two? days.
So Rockets are 51-29
& Jazz are 49-31


PS Barbosa for 6th man of the year

Im leaving see you guys next game.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I wish we didnt have to go against nash and the suns. But considering how we did against the hornets and Paul, i figure we should just defend as we usually do and just try and score more. hey, it worked against the hornets even though they did score 112 points against us


----------

